# Is there any good way to get rid of Sand & Salt Mix



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Earlier this winter, thinking it was going to be another snowie winter like last year.. I bought a trailer full of sand & salt mixture.. The kind used for speading on the roads for ice.

Last year i needed sand/salt about 6 or 8 times.. this year, now that i was prepared... i did not need it at all. 


I have spots where i can use some fill so technically, i could dump the stuff of the edge of my driveway (its elevated and theres nothing growing there except trees & brush) 

But i am wondering what kind of damage to the soil/surrounding area the salt that's mixed in with the sand might do...


Is there any good way to get rid of it? or do i just dump it and hope it does not destroy or damage the area... My driveway (where i planned to dump the mix) is about 250 Ft from our water well, and about 200 Ft from a pond. 


FYI: its a full trailer full of salt/sand.. i think its about a tons worth.. mostly sand but still theres salt in it.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

John, salt, being water soluable, would leach into your well and pond. Do you have any thing to store it in until next winter, like large plastic barrels?? Some times you can get them from a bussiness that gets stuff in barrels.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

John I would be careful with dumping the sand mix as fill dirt. Depending upon how much salt is mixed in; it could be years before anything will grow where you dump it. This may or many not be a good thing. Plus the leaching as Parts mentioned. Just ask any farmer what happens to the soil where a calcium chloride filled tractor tire that comes off the rim? Even the Romans salted fields to punish enemies. I think Parts has about the best solution I can think of. At least you can save the sand mix until next year and save the cost of buying more.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

agreed, i am concerned about what it will do to my ground/well/pond ect..

The sand was not much money i think 25$ per ton.. so it would almost cost me more in time effort and barrels to store it..

The town has a pit where they have a sand/salt pile for the residents to take from.. 

I think after the winter is over, im gonna go to that pit and deposit my sand/salt mix instead of withdraw it... at least that way i wont do anybody any damage.. 

I wonder what 4 months of storing salt/sand will do to the inside of my trailer...


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

It is highly possible that the salt will *begin* to eat away at the trailer... but probably more likely stain it white then eat paint away. I would take it out regardless.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

You can dump it at my house I fell on my butt 2 weeks ago and am still sitting on a cushion. At this point, I don't care if the grass dies, I want the ice gonefrown It hurts to sit, to stand, to walk, and to lie down. I've probably put 1000 pounds of pure salt down on our private road and driveway since Christmas and still have 4" of ice in spots. :tellyou:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Got any neighbors that have pissed you off lately SJ?   :lmao: Just kidding!


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

sorry to hear about your fall joe.. winter really suicks huh... no other options though... well this one.. :night: 


Chief, by the time i hooked up my trailer and got my fat Butt out there and started shovelling the stuff on my neighbors lawn.. they'd probably shoot me... with my gerth, I need a slow paced getaway plan... 


turtle


----------

